# Race sheets/ website



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Is there anywhere you can search current race result sheets from your local area?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://pigeon-ndb.com/ndb.php

Try here. All you need is the club name if an AU club. Try the IF otherwise.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Have you checked?
wincompanion.com
Maybe get your sec to use it.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks to both of yall, just what I wanted.


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

good info, I see a fellow on there in my hometown, gonna have to look him up


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

You know that J&B loft?


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

Roger/pris newman is from Plaquemine, gonna try and contact him !!!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

RaginCajun said:


> Roger/pris newman is from Plaquemine, gonna try and contact him !!!


He wins 8 out of 10 for years now, people here talk about location alot. I think its the birds and the location,,,, butttt most of the others that do so well do live a shorter route than Plaquemine. I will be racing with the new club but its in combine with Baton Rouge Fighting Tigers, Tangi-Club, and Louisiana club. Lloyd Hingle usually wins the combine, but he lives 100 yards from I-55. His birds can just take the interstate straight home, because they go straight north on 55 for race releases. But I figure it has alot to do with him being in it for over 60 years, his birds are good, and lastly being in a good location. Hey who knows? I will be the shortest route home next year, if anybody in the whole combine gets a bird before me I wont win first. But for now I will start at just hoping to get birds back at all.


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

my location should help too as I can see the Miss. River from by back door. My racers should be ale to fly the river and navigate home easily (I hope anyway). Anyway, good information to have !!!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Two Cajuns --Boudreaux & Tibodeaux were adrift in a lifeboat. While rummaging thru the boats provisions -Boudreaux found an old lamp. He rubbed it and a Genie poped out.
The Genie said -I can give only ONE wish----not the standard 3.Boudreaux yelled "turn the ocean into "Budweiser Beer. and thats what the genie did. 
After a few hours---
Thibodeaux looked disgustedly at Boudeaux and said "Nice going Boudeaux---Now we gonna have to pee in da Boat"


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

good one sky !!!! lol all of my boudreaux and Thibodeaux jokes are too long for my "search and peck" method of typing lol


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes Ragin--I use only 2 fingures to type and use the BACK_SPACE key a lot.
It took me 1 cup of coffee and 2 Cig's to type it.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

RaginCajun said:


> good one sky !!!! lol all of my boudreaux and Thibodeaux jokes are too long for my "search and peck" method of typing lol


And alot of them arent very G rated either. Atleast we know the jokes weve heard since elementry school made it as far as Texas.


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

no, not very many "G" rated Boudreaux and Thibodeaux jokes..... can't forget about Pierre either lol


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Right newtopidgeons
My job was traveling.
I did not know the Cajun jokes were supose to stay in Louisiana.
I have been to all 50 States -so the jokes are all over the USA.
Only had to fly 1 million 800 thousand miles to do it.
I Apoligize for passing them on to other States.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

No share them theyre classics. lol I was happy to know you heard them in Texas much less shared them all over. You know Justin Wilson had alot of Beaudreaux and Thibedeaux jokes.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes I went and heard/listen to Justin several times.
But the SAD part was about 1/2 his JOKES were not jokes BUT the truth.
And We still laughed until we hurt.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

newtopidgeons said:


> Is there anywhere you can search current race result sheets from your local area?


Here's what I use....... http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/ click on race results and you can check out the current year plus any back years.

Find your club name and click on it, I guess it all depends on if your club uses this site. Races for old birds this year haven't started yet, when they do our race secretary will send in the info a day or two after the race and it gets posted.


----------



## FeathersAloft (May 27, 2010)

My club uses Racingpigeonmall.com as well.
Yesterday was the second race of the OB season for us, results were uploaded last night.


----------

